# GeForce GTX 285 erreicht den Handel



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

*GeForce GTX 285 erreicht den Handel - zumindest in Hong Kong. So berichtet die Website HKEPC.com, darüber das die ersten GTX285 nun erhältlich seien.
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: ComputerBase

Die Karte kostet in Hong Kong – je nach Händler – zwischen 3200 und 3400 Hong Kong Dollar. Dies entspricht umgerechnet 296 bis 314 Euro.
Bleibt zu hoffen, das die Kauch in Deutschland zu einem solchen Traumpreis erhältlich sein wird. Dies ist aber eher unwarscheinlich. In Europa werden mit Sicherheit zum Start 350,00 bis 400,00 Euro fällig.

Die GeForce GTX285 soll wahrscheinlich am 8 Januar offiziell vorgestellt werden. Noch ist die GT285 nicht im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet.

Quelle:
*ComputerBase - Nvidia GeForce GTX 285 zeigt sich im Handel*


----------



## NoNameGamer (2. Januar 2009)

Hmmm, ich erwarte zwar keine großen Leistungssprünge, aber was sofort ins Auge sticht sind die beiden 6 Pin Stromanschlüsse, was im Vergleich zu der GTX 280 mit einem 6 Pin und einem 8 Pin Anschluss schonmal ein paar Watt weniger Verbrauch erwarten lässt. 

Beim Preis würde ich eher sagen, dass er sich bei unter 350€ einpendeln wird, denn ich denke mal die GTX 295 wird sicherlich um die 500€, wenn nicht noch mehr, kosten und dann würde die GTX 285 sicherlich eher uninterresant seien.


Warten wir mal die finalen Taktraten und den Preis ab.


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

Für 300€ wäre die Karte ein Traum. Mir persönlich ist der Stromverbrauch sehr wichtig und da soll die GTX285 um einiges sparsamer sein und trotzdem noch ein paar Prozent schneller sein, als die GTX280.

Ich hoffe auch, dass die GTX295 den Preis der 280 drücken wird.


----------



## Bushsdeath (2. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die GTX285 auch schon über eine Preissuchmaschine ausfindig machen können. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage ob dieses Angebot wirklich seriös ist. Allerdings macht mich die Aussage "mit Gtx280 Chipsatz" etwas stutzig.

Neobuy.de - 1 GB Nvidia Geforce GTX 285 DDR3 PCIe A76750


----------



## bobby (2. Januar 2009)

Ich will nur wissen, wann die Karte bei uns zukaufen gibt


----------



## Bushsdeath (2. Januar 2009)

Ich denke da bist du nicht ganz alleine im Moment


----------



## Marv91 (2. Januar 2009)

die muss in meinen neuen pc, hoffentlich nicht teurer als die aktuelle gtx 280


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne news, dann finden die karten bestimmt auch bald ihren weg nach deutschland bzw. Europa


NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich erwarte zwar keine großen Leistungssprünge, aber was sofort ins Auge sticht sind die beiden 6 Pin Stromanschlüsse, was im Vergleich zu der GTX 280 mit einem 6 Pin und einem 8 Pin Anschluss schonmal ein paar Watt weniger Verbrauch erwarten lässt.


denke ich auch mal, dass die ein bissl sparsamenr wird


NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Warten wir mal die finalen Taktraten und den Preis ab.


Sehe ich genau so


----------



## SteVe (3. Januar 2009)

Wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis ich mich von meiner 9600 GT trennen werde.


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2009)

Bin mal gespannt ob sich der Aufpreis im Vergleich zur GTX280 lohnt. 

Wie teuer soll die GTX295 ca. werden?


----------



## NoNameGamer (3. Januar 2009)

Die GTX 295 sollte laut ersten Schätzungen eine UVP von 499*$ *haben, das wird dann wahrscheinlich erstmal 1:1 umgerechnet werden und dann schätze ich mal das sich der Preis bei zirka 450-460€ einpendeln wird.

Und ob man für die GTX 285 mehr bezahlen muss wird sich ja noch zeigen, denn eigentlich spart nVidia durch die höhere Ausbeute bei dem 55nm Fertigungsprozess auch noch Geld und wenn sie es genauso wie bei der 55nm GTX 260² machen, sparen sie auch noch Geld am Kühler.
Und der niedrigere Stromverbrauch sollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr kosten, ausser man muss den Stromversorgern auch noch den Verlust gegenüber der GTX 280 zahlen.


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2009)

Damit hast du schon recht aber ich denke, dass Nvidia den Preis auf Grund der höheren Leistung anheben wird


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (3. Januar 2009)

kann man die gtx 285 mit der gtx 280 im sli laufen lassen (evtl mit bios mod?) wäre mal interessant


----------



## Spinal (6. Januar 2009)

Ein erstes kleines Review gibt es bei expreview.com

Review of Gigabyte GeForce GTX285 Emerges - Expreview.com

Besonders interessant sind die niedrigen Temperaturen.

Die GTX 285 soll laut diversen webseiten (zb. Techpowerup.com) am 15. Januar erscheinen, die GTX 295 schon am 8. Januar.

techPowerUp! News :: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 and GeForce GTX 295 Launch Dates Announced

bye
Spinal


----------



## SilentKilla (6. Januar 2009)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ein erstes kleines Review gibt es bei expreview.com
> 
> Review of Gigabyte GeForce GTX285 Emerges - Expreview.com
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links.

Die LOAD-Temp ist verdächtig niedrig. Ich glaub kaum, dass das auch nur annähernd stimmt. Entweder ist es sehr frostig in seinem Zimmer, oder er lies den Graka-Lüfter auf 100% laufen.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Danke für die Links.
> 
> Die LOAD-Temp ist verdächtig niedrig. Ich glaub kaum, dass das auch nur annähernd stimmt. Entweder ist es sehr frostig in seinem Zimmer, oder er lies den Graka-Lüfter auf 100% laufen.



Schön wäre es natürlich gel! Aber ich denke auch da stimmt was net ganz! Wen ich mein Pc hochfahre 1min nach start hat meine 9800GTX+ 38°C.


----------



## VNSR (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Karte in Deutschland auch für umgerechnet 314 Euro wie in HongKong über die Ladentheke gehen wird. Als die GTX280 released wurde, hatte sie überall auf der ganzen Welt um die 600Dollar gekostet, nur in Deutschland wurde sie für umgerechnet 750Dollar verkauft .


----------



## McZonk (6. Januar 2009)

Abwarten.... Der Fakt dass offensichtlich nur ein 10-lagiges PCB verwendet wird, klingt schonmal vielversprechend. Ob Nvidia letzendlich den günstigeren Preis an den Kunden weitergibt ist fraglich. Ich bin gespannt auf das Release


----------



## leorphee (6. Januar 2009)

ich denke einen Günstigen Preis z.B. den der jetzigen 280er wird es evtl. in 2 Monaten geben so lange schröpfen die Händler noch die Kaufrausch Kunden...


----------



## rabensang (6. Januar 2009)

und in 2 Monaten gibt es dann schon wieder neue Grakas von AMD und Nvidia


----------



## Spinal (6. Januar 2009)

In diesem listing liegt die Asus GTX 285 bei exakt dem gleichen preis wie die 280er. 
Das lässt natürlich hoffen, das wir sie hier auch um ca. den gleichen Preis wie die 280er bekommen.

??????3C???

Edit: Habe mich in der Zeile vertan, sie ist scheinbar günstiger.

bye
Spinal


----------



## lancelot (6. Januar 2009)

Super geile News. Freue mich schon die ersten Benchmarkergebnisse zu sehen!!!!!!


----------



## SashTheMash (6. Januar 2009)

also in taiwan wird se für umgerechnet 355€ vertickt...

ma gespannt wie das hier sein wird


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

SashTheMash schrieb:


> ma gespannt wie das hier sein wird



Ich geh von einem Startpreis von um die 400€ aus.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2009)

Geforce GTX 285 und 295 von Asus und Palit im PCGH-Preisvergleich - Geforce GTX 285, geforce 295, Nvidia Palit Asus


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2009)

Eine Palit GTX280 kostet 325€, die GTX285 kostet 375€. Der Preis für die GTX285 wird sicherlich noch sinken, ob sich die 50€ Aufpreis lohnen?


----------



## Spinal (7. Januar 2009)

Sind ca. 15% höhere kosten für ca. 10% mehr Leistung. Dazu aber der niedrigere Stromverbrauch und die möglicherweise bessere Übertaktbarkeit.

Muss jeder selber wissen, aber gerade bei der Einführung der GTX 285 könnte es den einen oder anderen GTX 280 Schnapper geben.
Ich tendiere aber eher zur GTX 285, oder der GTX 260 55nm falls ich mir eine neue Karte holen sollte.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Snake7 (8. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> und in 2 Monaten gibt es dann schon wieder neue Grakas von AMD und Nvidia


  Normalerweise würde ich sagen "Heul doch" - aber wozu!?
Du tust es ja schon

Mal sehen und abwarten - jedenfalls wird sie bei noch keinem seriösen Händler gelistet.


----------



## xTc (8. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Eine Palit GTX280 kostet 325€, die GTX285 kostet 375€. Der Preis für die GTX285 wird sicherlich noch sinken, ob sich die 50€ Aufpreis lohnen?



Mittlerweile bietet HPM-Computer eine GTX280 von _Point of View_ für 299,00 Euro an.

Eigentlich ein super Angebot, ich werde aber trotzdem noch warten.

Gruß


----------



## Fekl (8. Januar 2009)

MSI GTX280 OC für 275€


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2009)

Der Einführungspreis für die GTX285 liegt erfreulich gering, wenn dann der typische Preisverfall nacheinem Monat oder so eintritt
Der Startpreis der GTX280 lag ja, wie letzte Seite gennant bei 600$, und hier zu lande bei 500-600€
Die Preise sinken im Moment alle da neue Prozi's, Mobo's und Graka's rausgekommen sind, bzw. rauskommen im Falle der NVs


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Januar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Der Einführungspreis für die GTX285 liegt erfreulich gering, wenn dann der typische Preisverfall nacheinem Monat oder so eintritt
> Der Startpreis der GTX280 lag ja, wie letzte Seite gennant bei 600$, und hier zu lande bei 500-600€
> Die Preise sinken im Moment alle da neue Prozi's, Mobo's und Graka's rausgekommen sind, bzw. rauskommen im Falle der NVs



Das denk ich auch vllt, hol ich mir ne GTX285 zu meinem Geburtstag als geschenk? (30.01).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2009)

die EVGA GTX 285 wird bereits für 358€ gelistet 

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Wenns noch unter die 350€ geht hab ich nächsten monat eine neue Karte


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2009)

, mein neuer PC rückt immer näher, bei den Preisen
@CrashStyle: ist das nicht ein bissl teuer?
Freu mich echt auf die Benches in der nächsten PCGH


----------



## push@max (8. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> die EVGA GTX 285 wird bereits für 358€ gelistet
> 
> PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
> 
> Wenns noch unter die 350€ geht hab ich nächsten monat eine neue Karte



Der Preis ist wirklich eine Wucht! ...kaum höher, als bei der GTX280.


----------



## xTc (9. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wirklich eine Wucht! ...kaum höher, als bei der GTX280.



Richtig, 360,00 Euro sind echt noch wenig wenn man den Launch-Preis der GTX280 bedenkt.

Selbst eine GTX280 bekommt man jetzt schon für ca. 275,00 Euro, da sollte man eigentlich zuschlagen. 


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Januar 2009)

ein shop listet die GTX285 für 245 

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Träume werden war ^^


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ein shop listet die GTX285 für 245
> 
> PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
> 
> Träume werden war ^^



Entweder du hast dich verschrieben, oder die haben es nochmal geändert.


----------



## xTc (9. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Entweder du hast dich verschrieben, oder die haben es nochmal geändert.



Ich glaube er hat sich vertippt. Die Karte ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen.


345,00 Euro sind echt ein fairer Preis.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Entweder du hast dich verschrieben, oder die haben es nochmal geändert.



Ich meinte natürlich 345€ 

Es ist zu früh am morgen


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, der Preis ist echt in Ordnung. *lächtz*


----------



## kwku (9. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Preis ist echt in Ordnung. *lächtz*



 ACHTUNG:  "Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich bis zur Markteinführung Preis und Ausstattung evtl. noch ändern können." e-shop24.com EUR 336,--


----------



## benjasso (9. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich gerade mir noch keine GTX260 mit 55nm bestellt zu haben. Wenn die GTX 285 dann um die 300€ liegt, werde ich lieber die nehmen.

Ich hab es hier noch nicht gelesen/überlesen. Der offizielle Launch soll am 15.01. sein.
Quelle


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Januar 2009)

kwku schrieb:


> ACHTUNG:  "Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich bis zur Markteinführung Preis und Ausstattung evtl. noch ändern können." e-shop24.com EUR 336,--



Wehe wenn...


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

kwku schrieb:


> ACHTUNG:  "Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich bis zur Markteinführung Preis und Ausstattung evtl. noch ändern können." e-shop24.com EUR 336,--



Nach unten natürlich


----------



## McZonk (10. Januar 2009)

oO was ist das denn?


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2009)

wie was ist das?


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> oO was ist das denn?



Deine? Woher? Und was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2009)

bestimmt von pcgh..


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2009)

Jetzt will ich aber auch Benchmarks sehen Chris! 

edit: @ Sash: nein nicht von pcgh


----------



## McZonk (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bau grad den QX auf


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2009)

dauert also noch was... was fürn qx? quad extrem?


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich bau grad den QX auf



Super. 

Hast du die Karte von Arlt?


----------



## McZonk (10. Januar 2009)

Den QX9650...

Achja: ich hab nirgends ein NDA unterschrieben


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Den QX9650...
> 
> Achja: ich hab nirgends ein NDA unterschrieben



Sauber.  Daher postets du dann schön mal alle Benchmarks.

Mach doch extra ein Thread dazu auf. 


Gruß


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2009)

also wenn du die cpu nicht mehr brauchen solltest danach, ich geb dir gern per pm meine adresse. gleiche gilt für die gtx285, kann ja sein das dir der kram nicht gefällt.


----------



## McZonk (10. Januar 2009)

Here we go: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/37131-kurztest-evga-gtx285-im-vorabtest.html#post471848


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Januar 2009)

Freut mmich, das du schon ein modell bekommen konntest Zonk, sehr schön die Bilder usw.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Januar 2009)

[vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB GTX 285 Asus

Ob die wirklich lagernd ist???


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2009)

Könnte sein! Man weis es nicht, muss jetzt eh warten das ich ein teures CASE habe!


----------



## Mindfuck (15. Januar 2009)

Habse mir gerade bei Arlt bestellt wieder evga! Meine alte für 80 Euronen weg dann gehts am 30 zur Lanparty in Stuttgart ! hihi


----------



## Snake7 (15. Januar 2009)

Finde es auch interessant das man die Karte beim KEINEM SERIÖSEN Händler bekommt..... .
HoH schreibt seit ca 1 Woche "2-3 Tage Lieferbar" - ka wo die Deppen rechnen gelernt haben.... .
Gleiche beim Core 940 - innerhalb von 24h Versandfertig - nach 24 habe ich mal angerufen und bekam die Aussage" Innerhalb von 8-14 Tagen können wir Liefern".

Der Händler sah eigentlich ganz gu aus und die Bewertungen auch - aber da sollte man dann doch die Finger woanders hinhalten..... .

Dieser NorIt scheint ja nen guter Shop zu sein - nur sollten die mal  aus ihrer Traumwelt aufwachen - ca 20% höhere Preise als bei anderen Händlern.....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2009)

morgen könnte ich bei meinem händler in Aachen ne Gainward karte hohlen, weil der die rein bekommt, aber ich will ne zotac karte


----------



## falk-falk (15. Januar 2009)

Hier gibt es schon einen netten Test. Mit GTX 280 und der GTX 285.

-> EVGA GTX 285 mini review - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## errat1c (15. Januar 2009)

Wo bleibt der Test von PCGH ?


----------



## KCK (15. Januar 2009)

also im heft gibts einen  von der GTX295


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2009)

Geforce GTX 285 - Test der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte - Geforce GTX 285 Test Grafikkarte, 55nm, GT200b

test ist doch da

und gleich nach dem test hab ich mir ne Zotac GTX 285 AMP! bestellt


----------



## push@max (15. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> und gleich nach dem test hab ich mir ne Zotac GTX 285 AMP! bestellt



Boah heftig...hast Du die Karte schon? Liefer dann mal bitte ein paar Ergebnise von der Karte, hast ja die gleiche CPU wie ich.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Boah heftig...hast Du die Karte schon? Liefer dann mal bitte ein paar Ergebnise von der Karte, hast ja die gleiche CPU wie ich.



nein 
hab heute bestellt, ich denke mal das die anfang nächste woche da ist, für express versandt war ich zu geizig


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Januar 2009)

Seit vorgestern endlich drin top Karte bei Arlt bestellt Zwei lange nächte seit dem. Von der leistung bin ich Zufrieden mein Flaschenhals ist der 6400+! Hab mir gleich noch den Phenom 2 940 bestellt dann kanns am 30 richtig losgehen an der Lanparty.. hehe zur Übertaktbarkeit Kein Problem die Werte der Zotac AMP! zu Übertreffen! MFG


----------



## Spinal (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte mir eine Geforce 260 Black Edition (65nm) bestellt und bekommen. Performance war ok, aber ich hatte etwas mehr erwartet. Aber als dann (wie ich herausfand ein Problem dieser Black Edition die mit 666 MHz Core, 1404 MHz Shader und 1150 MHz RAM stark übertaktet ist) die Karte abstürzte und ich erst mit einem BIOS Reset wieder starten konnte habe ich das "ding" sofort wieder eingepackt, zurück geschickt und mir eine GTX 285 bestellt. Mit dieser bin ich sehr zufrieden, die Performance ist tatsächlich noch einen spürbaren Tacken besser als bei der GTX 260 trotz Übertaktung. Leider limitiert mein Prozessor etwas (E6600 @ 2,8 GHz).
Wenn ich die Zeit zurück drehen könnte würde ich eine Zotac GTX 260 AMP (55nm) für etwa 90 Euro weniger bestellen. Aber die Probleme mit der übertakteten Black Edition (die mit der Zotac vielleicht nicht aufgetreten wären) haben mich dazu bewegt ein standard Modell zu nehmen, aber dann eben GTX 285.

bye
Spinal


----------



## msix38 (23. Januar 2009)

Meine "BE" ist noch nie abgestürzt. Hattest du sie noch zusätzlich stark übertaktet?


----------



## Spinal (23. Januar 2009)

Ne gar nicht. Ich meine auch nicht, das alle BE das problem haben, aber ich habe danach gegoogelt und es trat wohl öfter auf.
Das ganze ist auch nur in Crysis passiert, dort wird die Grafikkarte wärmer als in den meißten anderen spielen die ich spiele (84° gegenüber ca. 80°).
Ich bin mir sicher das es die Grafikkarte war, denn ich habe im Display meiner Logitech G15 CPU Auslastung, CPU Taktung und Temp. usw. und nach dem Absturz zeigte die Grafikkarte überall 1 MHz an und keine Temps mehr, die CPU Auslastung, Frequenz usw. lief ganz normal weiter.
Aber dennoch, als ich den Rechner neu starten wollte tat sich nix, musste wie gesagt, erst das BIOS resetten.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Mysterion (29. Januar 2009)

Affengeile Karte!

Hatte erst ne 260² AMP! von Zotac.

Verkauft und ne

EVGA GTX285 SSC gekauft, Hammer!


----------



## push@max (30. Januar 2009)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Affengeile Karte!
> 
> Hatte erst ne 260² AMP! von Zotac.
> 
> ...



Ist der Vorteil tatsächlich so groß?


----------



## Spinal (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte ja auch einen Tag die GTX 260 Black Edition von XFX und nun eine "normale" GTX 285 und war überrascht, der Unterschied war größer als erwartet und das bei einem C2D E6600@3GHz.
Aber ich denke, verkaufen und GTX 285 kaufen lohnt nicht, der Aufpreis ist deutlich höher als der Leistungszuwachs.

bye
Spinal


----------

